# Naps' HCG (pregnyl)



## alphabolic (May 18, 2011)

does anyone know if you have to inject this type of HCG intramuscularly or subcutaneous?

im gonna start it at 500iu next week which will be week 3 of 8 for my prop cycle


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2011)

Either way is fine.


----------



## justhav2p (May 18, 2011)

injecting in the butt is a pain in the ass.


 Stomach is easy.


----------



## OutWhey (May 19, 2011)

It can be injected almost anywhere. I have used quads, delts, glutes, and even pinned sub-q. The HCG from Naps will keep those boys happy!


----------



## Mr.BIG (May 19, 2011)

I use this product and I inject sub-q, this product is better than U.S. pharma! My boys are 100% and swinging low


----------



## alphabolic (May 19, 2011)

thanks guys. it's good to know that naps has some high quality HCG along with all their other products. so i'll be starting it next week at 250iu twice a week.

now, i also hear that since it raises test, you might need to increase your AI to avoid gyno. i am currently on .25mg GP arimidex a day. would it be ok to up the dose to .5mg ed? i also have aromasin if needed and nolva. 

and lastly, my HCG is in an empty 1ml amp. i have a sterile empty vial to transfer it to. and i have bacteriostatic water. do i just transfer 1ml into the HCG amp to mix with the powder and then transfer it to the sterile vial and then add another 4ml of bac water to make it 5ml of bac water for 5000iu of HCG?

thanks!


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> thanks guys. it's good to know that naps has some high quality HCG along with all their other products. so i'll be starting it next week at 250iu twice a week.
> 
> now, i also hear that since it raises test, you might need to increase your AI to avoid gyno. i am currently on .25mg GP arimidex a day. would it be ok to up the dose to .5mg ed? i also have aromasin if needed and nolva.
> 
> ...



Yep, sounds like you got it figured out.  I mix it with a total of 2.5 ml's and inject less, but the way you have it laid out will work too.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yep, sounds like you got it figured out. I mix it with a total of 2.5 ml's and inject less, but the way you have it laid out will work too.


 

Im going to mix mine with 2ml of bac water. So every 10 units on a slin pin would be 250iu. I'm going to use sub-q on it though.


----------



## BIGELI (May 19, 2011)

Started hcg last week 500 iu 2 week, sex drive on 110% the boys are back even my girl noticed...using it as a pct.....

BigEli


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 19, 2011)

like the above posters said pin both ways is fine.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2011)

Yeah you could probably just throw it right in with your prop shot, kill two birds with one stone. Don't see why that wouldn't work but maybe I'm wrong lol.


----------



## alphabolic (May 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah you could probably just throw it right in with your prop shot, kill two birds with one stone. Don't see why that wouldn't work but maybe I'm wrong lol.


 
i've been advised by many people not to do this because of the difference in liquid viscosity since one is water based and the other oil based.  so if you inject it in the same syringe it comes out of the needle at different speeds.


----------



## exphys88 (May 20, 2011)

just inject subq in the stomach.  trust me, I was freaked out bout this at first too, but it's not big deal at all.  you don't feel anything.  Old fat ladies with diabetes do it all day long without any complaints.


----------

